# Canyon 2005 Nerve XC



## mstaab_canyon (11. November 2004)

Hallo,

hier die Katalogspecs der 2005er Nerve XC Serie:

*Nerve XC 3*





*Rahmen*	SuperActive XC 4-Gelenker aus mehrfach konifiziertem HighEnd 7005 Aluminium, handmade, New FACT 3 Opti-Size Tubing, designed by Lutz Scheffer
*Dämpfer*	Manitou Radium 45
*Geometrie*	SuperActive All Terrain / Tour
*Gabel*	Manitou Black Elite 100mm
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT (nicht-invers)
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano Deore
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Julie
*Bremsen* Magura Julie
*Naben* Shimano Deore
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-32
*Felgen*	Iridium Disc Comp
*Reifen* Continental Vertical Pro
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager*	Cartridge gedichtet
*Vorbau*	Iridium 
*Lenker*	Iridium Ultralight Riserbar
*Sattel*	Selle Italia Nitrox
*Sattelstütze*Iridium Comp
*Pedale*	Auslieferung ohne
*Farbe* 
*Rahmenhöhen*Small (16,5"), Medium (18,5"), Large (20,0"), XLarge (22,0")
*Preis*	 1.099,00  

*Nerve XC 4*




*Rahmen*	SuperActive XC 4-Gelenker aus mehrfach konifiziertem HighEnd 7005 Aluminium, handmade, New FACT 3 Opti-Size Tubing, designed by Lutz Scheffer
*Dämpfer*	Answer Manitou Swinger SPV 3-way
*Geometrie*	SuperActive All Terrain / Tour
*Gabel*	Manitou Black Super 90-120mm RapidTravel Adjust
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT (nicht-invers)
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano Deore
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Julie
*Bremsen* Magura Julie
*Naben* Shimano Deore
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-32
*Felgen*	Iridium Disc Comp
*Reifen* Continental Vertical Pro
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore LX 2004 Octalink-Kurbel, Hollowtech 
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore LX
*Vorbau*	Iridium 
*Lenker*	Iridium Ultralight Riserbar
*Sattel*	Selle Italia Nitrox
*Sattelstütze*Iridium Comp
*Pedale*	Auslieferung ohne
*Farbe* 
*Rahmenhöhen*Small (16,5"), Medium (18,5"), Large (20,0"), XLarge (22,0")
*Preis*	 1.299,00  

*Nerve XC 5*




*Rahmen*	SuperActive XC 4-Gelenker aus mehrfach konifiziertem HighEnd 7005 Aluminium, handmade, New FACT 3 Opti-Size Tubing, designed by Lutz Scheffer
*Dämpfer*	Answer Manitou Swinger SPV 3-way
*Geometrie*	SuperActive All Terrain / Tour
*Gabel*	Manitou Black Super Air 100mm, LockOut
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT (nicht-invers)
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano Deore
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Louise
*Bremsen* Magura Louise
*Naben* Shimano Deore
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-32
*Felgen*	Iridium Disc Comp
*Reifen* Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25"
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore LX 2004 Octalink-Kurbel, Hollowtech 
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore LX
*Vorbau* Syntace F139
*Lenker*	Iridium Ultralight Riserbar
*Sattel*	C2 special Edition
*Sattelstütze*Thomson Elite
*Pedale*	Auslieferung ohne
*Rahmenhöhen*Small (16,5"), Medium (18,5"), Large (20,0"), XLarge (22,0")
*Preis*	 1.499,00  

*Nerve XC 6*




*Rahmen*	SuperActive XC 4-Gelenker aus mehrfach konifiziertem HighEnd 7005 Aluminium, handmade, New FACT 3 Opti-Size Tubing, designed by Lutz Scheffer
*Dämpfer*	Answer Manitou Swinger SPV 3-way
*Geometrie*	SuperActive All Terrain / Tour
*Gabel*	Manitou Black Super Air 100mm, LockOut
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT (nicht-invers)
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano Deore LX
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Louise
*Bremsen* Magura Louise
*Naben*	Iridium Ultimate
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-32
*Felgen*	Iridium Disc Comp
*Reifen* Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25"
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore XT Hollowtech II
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore XT
*Vorbau* Syntace F139
*Lenker*	Iridium Ultralight Riserbar
*Sattel*	C2 special Edition
*Sattelstütze*Thomson Elite
*Pedale*	Auslieferung ohne
*Rahmenhöhen*Small (16,5"), Medium (18,5"), Large (20,0"), XLarge (22,0")
*Preis*	 1.699,00  

*Nerve XC 7*




*Rahmen*	SuperActive XC 4-Gelenker aus mehrfach konifiziertem HighEnd 7005 Aluminium, handmade, New FACT 3 Opti-Size Tubing, designed by Lutz Scheffer
*Dämpfer*	Fox Float RP3 ProPedal 3
*Geometrie*	SuperActive All Terrain / Tour
*Gabel*	Fox FRLT 100mm, LockOut, einstellbare Zugstufe und Vorspannung
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano Deore XT DualControl
*Bremsgriffe* Shimano Deore XT DualControl
*Bremsen* Shimano Deore XT
*Naben* Shimano Deore XT
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-32
*Felgen*	Iridium Disc XP
*Reifen* Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25"
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore XT Hollowtech II
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore XT
*Vorbau* Syntace F139
*Lenker*	Easton EA 70 Riserbar
*Sattel*	C2 special Edition
*Sattelstütze*Thomson Elite
*Pedale*	Auslieferung ohne
*Rahmenhöhen*Small (16,5"), Medium (18,5"), Large (20,0"), XLarge (22,0")
*Preis*	 1.899,00  

*Nerve XC 8*




*Rahmen*	SuperActive XC 4-Gelenker aus mehrfach konifiziertem HighEnd 7005 Aluminium, handmade, New FACT 3 Opti-Size Tubing, designed by Lutz Scheffer
*Dämpfer*	Fox Float RP3 ProPedal 3
*Geometrie*	SuperActive All Terrain / Tour
*Gabel*	Fox FRLT 100mm, LockOut, einstellbare Zugstufe und Vorspannung
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT (nicht-invers)
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano XTR RapidFire
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Marta
*Bremsen* Magura Marta
*Naben* DT Swiss 240 S
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-32
*Felgen* DT Swiss XR 4.1 D
*Reifen* Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25"
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore XT Hollowtech II
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore XT
*Vorbau* Syntace F139
*Lenker*	Easton EA 70 Riserbar
*Sattel*	Selle Italia SLK
*Sattelstütze*Thomson Elite
*Pedale*	Auslieferung ohne
*Rahmenhöhen*Small (16,5"), Medium (18,5"), Large (20,0"), XLarge (22,0")
*Preis*	 2.299,00  

*Nerve XC 9*




*Rahmen*	SuperActive XC 4-Gelenker aus mehrfach konifiziertem HighEnd 7005 Aluminium, handmade, New FACT 3 Opti-Size Tubing, designed by Lutz Scheffer
*Dämpfer*	Fox Float RP3 ProPedal 3
*Geometrie*	SuperActive All Terrain / Tour
*Gabel*	Fox FRLT 100mm, LockOut, einstellbare Zugstufe und Vorspannung
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.0
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.9 Trigger
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Marta
*Bremsen* Magura Marta
*Naben* DT Swiss 240 S
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-32
*Felgen* DT Swiss XR 4.1 D
*Reifen* Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25"
*Kurbeln* Shimano XTR Hollowtech II
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano XTR
*Vorbau* Syntace F99
*Lenker* Syntace Carbon Riser
*Sattel*	Selle Italia SLK
*Sattelstütze*Thomson Elite
*Pedale*	Auslieferung ohne
*Rahmenhöhen*Small (16,5"), Medium (18,5"), Large (20,0"), XLarge (22,0")
*Preis*	 2.599,00 

Änderungen in Austattung und Farbe sowie Irrtümer vorbehalten. Bestellbar ca. ab Ende November.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## ChrHurek (11. November 2004)

da ist ja mein wunschmodell glatt 100 billiger geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holger.frank (12. November 2004)

Hallo Staabi,

könntest du noch bitte Angaben zu den Rahmenkits für die Serien XC, ES und RC machen, mit Farbe, Dämpfer und Preis ?

danke

gruss hf


----------



## weissbierbiker (12. November 2004)

das ist lustig_ : letztes jahr hat das rahmenkit 100 mehr gekostet als das diesjährige xc 3---zeigt wo die das geld machen -wohl am rahmen!! hört man ja oft das die rahmenpreise bei den bikes zu hoch sind !!  gruss wbb
PS: wenns nach letztem jahr geht lohnt sich ein selbstaufbau kaum.


----------



## Canyonier (12. November 2004)

Wow, echt eine geniale Serie geworden. Bin wirklich begeistert... zumindest zu 90%. Aber warum musste den ausgerechnet das XC 7 DualControl bekommen? Das ist echt unfair. So ein Dreck will ich net am Rad haben... aber eben Fox. Das XC 6 ist vom Preis ideal, aber Gabel und Dämpfer stören mich. Und das XC 8 ist gleich wieder sehr viel teurer... Ich verzweifel echt noch, über 2000 möcht ich nicht ausgeben aber Fox sollte es schon sein... Warum zerstört ihr mir meine wunderschöne Alternative?   
Oder ist der Wechsel von Manitou auf Fox doch nicht so wichtig, wie ich meine? Fahre nur lockere Touren und zu 90% Straße.
Kommt schon Jungs, redet mir ein, dass ich Fox brauche... vielleicht gibt mein Gewissen irgendwann auf... und die Marta sieht auch soooooo cool aus


----------



## Quellekatalog (12. November 2004)

@ Canyonier, wenn du eh zu 90 % Straße fährst, warum nimmst dir dann keine Hardtail? billiger, einfacher und kostengünstiger zu warten, leichter


@ staabi, warum haben die Manitou Black Super Air 100mm auf den XCs kein Remote Lockout wie bei den Hardtails?


----------



## Compagnon (13. November 2004)

Komisch, ist es doch DC worauf ich mich am XC 7 am meißten freue    Leider mußte aber beim XC 7 der SLK dran glauben, echt schade


----------



## punkrockhamburg (14. November 2004)

Compagnon schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch, ist es doch DC worauf ich mich am XC 7 am meißten freue    Leider mußte aber beim XC 7 der SLK dran glauben, echt schade


 Ja, aber Sättel sind einige der wenigen Parts, die Du (ggf. gegen Aufpreis) tauschen lassen kannst. 

 Gruß - Josch


----------



## Coolwater (14. November 2004)

@ Staabi:

es wäre cool, wenn du mal die Geometriedaten posten könntest!

greez, coolwater


----------



## Canyonier (14. November 2004)

@Quellekatalog
Hardtails haben sicher ihre Vorteile, aber ist das Gewicht nicht so wichtig. Und ein Fully ist einfach bequemer... ungefedert will ich meinem Rücken einfach nicht antun...


----------



## Canyonier (14. November 2004)

Könnt ihr mir mal bitte sagen, wo der Unterschied zwischen den Fox Gabeln und Dämpfer und denen von Manitou liegt? Wenn ich mir statt XC6 ein 8er kauf, hab ich dann wirklich merkbare Vorteile? Ich red hier nicht von 10g mehr oder weniger oder ob es nen Sprung aus 20m Höhe verkraftet. Wie sind die Ausgelegt? Welche ist sportlicher, bequemer etc.? Preis spricht ja fürs XC6 und ich glaube, dass mir die hochwertigeren Komponenten sonst nicht viel bringen. Ich werde wahrscheinlich selten eine Alpentour machen und auch sonst das Bike nicht extrem belasten, das verkraften auch LX Teile.
Und sagt mir bitte nicht einfach billiger würd für mich reichen, ich weiß, dass ihr recht hab. Aber wenn es etwas - unter realitischen Bedingungen - technisch wesentlich besseres gibt hab ich irgendwie einen Hang dazu, zu übertreiben.    Versucht nicht mir des auszureden, da haben schon viele vor euch versagt.   

Also helft mir bitte mal ihr ich hab da bis jetzt noch nicht so den großen Einblick da das mein erstes teures Bike wird. Versuche seit Tagen eine Entscheidung zu treffen aber schaffe es nicht... Im I-Net find ich sonst auch nichts, was mir weiterhilft. Sonst sitz ich noch da wenn alle ausverkauft sind und weiß nicht, was das richtige gewesen wäre...   

P.S.: Mein Gewicht liegt bei 70kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fda (15. November 2004)

@ staabi

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Gewichten der verschiedenen Modelle aus?

Und wo bleiben die Katalogspecs der 2005er Nerve MR Serie?

Grüße
FDA


----------



## McFisch (15. November 2004)

Ich hab auch mal ein paar Fragen:

Wie toll sind die Federelemente des xc3?
Die Black Elite hat wohl eine verstellbare Druckstufe, da man da so ein blaues Rädchen am unteren Ende sieht. Aber funktioniert die Gabel mit Stahlfedern oder mit Luft?
Was taugt der Dämpfer? Wahrscheinlich bis auf den Luftdruck nicht verstellbar, oder?

Wäre dankbar für Antworten


----------



## fone (15. November 2004)

Dämpfer
scheints nur luftdruck

Gabelfamilie 
die black gibts als elite scheints nur oem.
auf jeden fall mit stahlfeder, 
wahrscheinlich ohne lockout?

die black ist recht beliebt und gut.
der dämpfer ist neu für 2005.

gruß
fone


----------



## tmuetze (15. November 2004)

Canyonier schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr mir mal bitte sagen, wo der Unterschied zwischen den Fox Gabeln und Dämpfer und denen von Manitou liegt? Wenn ich mir statt XC6 ein 8er kauf, hab ich dann wirklich merkbare Vorteile? Ich red hier nicht von 10g mehr oder weniger oder ob es nen Sprung aus 20m Höhe verkraftet. Wie sind die Ausgelegt? Welche ist sportlicher, bequemer etc.? Preis spricht ja fürs XC6 und ich glaube, dass mir die hochwertigeren Komponenten sonst nicht viel bringen. Ich werde wahrscheinlich selten eine Alpentour machen und auch sonst das Bike nicht extrem belasten, das verkraften auch LX Teile.
> Und sagt mir bitte nicht einfach billiger würd für mich reichen, ich weiß, dass ihr recht hab. Aber wenn es etwas - unter realitischen Bedingungen - technisch wesentlich besseres gibt hab ich irgendwie einen Hang dazu, zu übertreiben.    Versucht nicht mir des auszureden, da haben schon viele vor euch versagt.



Glaube bitte nicht, dass sich der Unterschied der beiden Modelle am Dämpfer und der Gabel festmachen lässt. Dazu sind die Unterschiede einfach zu marginal. Viel sinniger finde ich den Vergleich des LRS und der Bremsanlage. Hier spricht IMHO alles für das XC8, mit dem DT Swiss und der Marta erwirbst du den besten Mix aus Vernunft und Leistung für XC Bikes. Das es dann noch Markenanbauteile und eine komplette XT Ausstattung dem XC6 voraus hat, ist ein weiterer Pluspunkt der sich aber insgesamt in den 600 EUR Preisunterschied niederschlägt. Ob du bereit bist das zu bezahlen, möchte ICH dir weder ein- noch ausreden 

Gruss,
Tilo


----------



## Compagnon (15. November 2004)

@ Canyonier

Interessant dürfte da noch der Gewichtsunterschied sein, der zwischen XC 6 und 8 ziemlich fett ausfallen dürfte. Wenn dir das aber egal ist wäre vielleicht das XC 5 noch eine Alternative, gleiche Funktion wie das XC 6, genauso robust und coole Optik. Das die Fox Teile besser sind glaube ich nicht, die Black gilt als ziemlich robust und SPV ist immer noch state of the art. Nur halt das Gewicht... Ich schwanke selbst zwischen 7 und 8, werd aber wohl das 7er nehmen und frühzeitig den DT LRS nachrüsten (kost ja anscheined nur noch 365,- mit 240s  ).


----------



## xysiu33 (15. November 2004)

Hi Canyonier,

was mich bei deinem "Problem" mehr beschäftigt ist dein Einsatzbereich für dein neues Bike. Bei 90% Straße, die du fährst - auch wenn es in der Zukunft vielleicht "nur" 75% sein sollten, wirst du nie im Leben den Unterschied zwieschen so guten Federelementen wie den guten Fox oder Manitou merken.

Wenn du dir so ein teures - im direkten Vergleich zu dem Einsatzbereich - Bike kaufen willst, dann sollst du - dann  M U S S  du ins Gelände !!!  Dann merkst du sofort, daß dein Bike etwas tolles ist. 

Sorry für die Frage, aber willst du hier mit dem neuen Bike nicht ein wenig angeben ?  Falls das ein Rolle spielen sollte, dann spar dir das Geld, kauf dir lieber etwas günstiges und investiere den Preisunterschied in richtig gute Bike-Klamotten !

Ich habe mit dem Biken auch erst vor 2 Jahren angefangen - wollte am Anfang nicht unbedingt viel Geld ausgeben, da ich nicht wußte, ob mich der MTB-Virus packt oder nicht. Wäre das nicht der Fall, würde ich finanziell gesehen nicht viel falsch machen und ein besseres Bike kann man sich ja immer zulegen. Außerdem, wenn du ein Mittelklasse-Bike fährst, kannst du schneller die Unterschiede zwischen besseren und einfachen Parts merken z. B. bei Probefahrten auf anderen MTB. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich für das GIANT NRS in einfachster Ausführung (Modell 950) entschieden und muss sagen, daß ich auch zuerst nur leichtes Gelände mit dem Teil gefahren bin. 
Für diesen Zweck war und ist das Bike optimal - einsteiger Gabel, gute V-Brake-Bremsen, sonst einfache Deore-Parts mit mettelmäßigen SRAM-Schaltung, die auch super funktioniert.  Was ich dir hier sagen will, stürze dich nicht auf ein Bike mit super Komponenten, wenn du weißt, daß du diese nicht ausnutzen wirst. 

Mittlerweile bin ich ein MTBiker aus "Fleisch und Blut" und verbringe jede freie Minute auf dem Radl. Jetzt schlägt die Stunde für mein "GIANT" denn ich weiß was ich will und vor allem für welchen Einsatzbereich.

Schließlich macht jeder, wie er es will - es gibt auch Leute, die mit einem Ferrari oder Porsche nur Sonntags in die Kirche fahren......

Hier rate ich dir mal mehr aus deiner Bike-Freizeit zu machen und wirklich ins Gelände zu gehen - du wirst sehen, daß es einfach GEIL ist.......und dein neues CANYON wird dir es auch danken, wenn du alles aus ihm rausholst !!!

Viel Spaß beim Kauf und noch mehr im richtigen Einsatz.   

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibiker (15. November 2004)

Hallo Ihr,

habe mir eben die Nerve ES und die Nerve Xc -Serie angesehen, wer kann mir sagen welche Vorteile/Nachteile beide haben. Warum sollt ich mich für ein XC statt für ein ES entscheiden?

Fahre jährlich etwa 3.000 km davon 500 Straße, wohne im BlackForest und werde vielleicht mal eine Alpenüberquerung machen (vielleicht  ??), Mache 2 bis 3 Mal kurz-urlaube in Österreich und fahre immer noch den alten Fully-Schaukelstuhl von Gary-Fischer (Joshua). Jetzt wird es endlich Zeit ein richtiges MTB zu kaufen. Canyon ist zur Zeit meine erste Wahl.

Also was empfehlt ihr mir ES oder XC, wer kann mir bei der Entscheidungsfindung weiterhelfen.
 
Gruß an Alle vom Fibiker


----------



## Canyonier (15. November 2004)

Danke für eure umfangreichen Tipps, werd ich mir mal zu Herzen nehmen. Und auch wenn es vielleicht so aussieht, als ob ich das Rad zum angeben brauche, ist es nicht so. Das hat bei mir andere Gründe. Ich werde nur alleine oder mit wenigen Freunden fahren die mich eh gut kennen, daher ist dich Wirkung auf andere unwichtig. Ich bin (leider) in manchen Gebieten ein Perfektionist und hasse es, wenn ich bewußt Kompromisse eingehen muss. Ist ja egal, geht ja nicht um mich...
Das Gewicht, die Bremse und die anderen besseren Komponenten des XC 8 hab ich im Hinterkopf, nur die helfen mir nicht ausreichend zu einer Entscheidung. Das entscheidende Kriterium ist für mich eher die Gabel.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe haltet ihr die Gabel/ den Dämpfer von Manitou für recht gut und annähernd ebenwürdig (soweit man sie bei dem Preisunterschied vergleichen kann). Hat jemand Erfahrungen, wie sie sich wirklich zu Fox unterscheiden. Wo liegen die Vorteile der teureren Fox? Wo muss man Nachteile akzeptieren? Wie sind die Charakteristika?
Und nochmal kurz zu den 90% Staße: Füher war ich begeisterter Biker und auch viel unterwegs. Als damals aber mein Rad kaputt gegangen ist hab ich meine Hobbies etwas verlagert. Jetzt hab ich haber das Geld und will unbedigt wieder mit konsequentem Sport anfangen. Wenn ich das entsprechende Rad habe werde ich auch sicher mehr Gelände fahren, ich hab es nur in der Vergangenheit nicht gemacht... Daher möchte ich mich hier nicht spezialisieren und den Offroad Bereich ausklammern...
Oje, ich schweife wieder viel zu sehr vom Thema ab...


----------



## Compagnon (15. November 2004)

Klar sind die Fox Elemente schon ziemlich edel. Findet man an Bikes, die mehr als das Doppelte kosten. Wird schon irgendwie gerechtfertigt sein. Allerdings halte ich die UVP's bei Fox im Nachrüstbereich für völlig utopisch, die entspringen wohl eher der Fantasie als sie der Realität entsprechen. Meiner Meinung nach also eine reine Marketingmaßnahme, man verzichtet auf den Nachrüstmarkt fast vollständig (betreibt ihn nur alibimäßig), um sich so als Erstausrüster perfekt zu positionieren.
Allerdings hat das XC 8 noch ein paar andere feine Vorzüge, wie bereits von Tilo geschrieben. Trotzdem, auch wenn Du's nicht hören willst, an deiner Stelle würde ich das 5er nehmen, der Unterschied beträgt dann immerhin schon 800,-


----------



## tmuetze (15. November 2004)

@Canyonier:
Bzgl. konkreten Erfahrungswerten die Gabeln betreffend, poste doch mal im Technik Forum.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=23


----------



## McFisch (15. November 2004)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> Dämpfer
> scheints nur luftdruck
> 
> Gabelfamilie
> ...



Diese Pages habe ich auch schon gesehen und daraus ergaben sich meine Fragen. Ich vermute auch, dass die elite eine Stahlfedergabel sein wird (man liest ja im Gegensatz zur normalen eilte ab und zu von einer elite air)
Zum Dämpfer kann wohl noch keiner etwas genaueres sagen, oder?


----------



## fone (16. November 2004)

mcfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Pages habe ich auch schon gesehen und daraus ergaben sich meine Fragen. Ich vermute auch, dass die elite eine Stahlfedergabel sein wird (man liest ja im Gegensatz zur normalen eilte ab und zu von einer elite air)
> Zum Dämpfer kann wohl noch keiner etwas genaueres sagen, oder?



elite air? wenn, dan würde das wohl bei den spezifikationen (der canyon bikes) dabeistehen. wenn kein "air"->stahl, denke ich.
wie gesagt, der dämpfer ist ganz neu, keine ahnung ob den schon jemand gefahren hat. ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht mit dem Q-dämpfer vom letzten jahr vergleichbar, wegen dem neuen   platformsystem.

kannst ja im techtalk mal posten

@canyonier
lass dich nicht kirre machen, du sollst dein rad ja auch mögen und nicht denken, du hast vielleicht unnötigerweise am falschen ende gespart. zumal alle canyon ein tolles PL-verhältnis bieten. kannste ja nix falsch machen. kostet halt mehr weil teurere teile dran sind. du musst ja selber wissen, ob du das geld hast, und ob es dir die sache wert ist. du bekommst beim 5er nicht mehr fürs geld als beim 8er, meine meinung. das 5er funktioniert aber wahrscheinlich genauso gut. 




gruß
fone


----------



## Canyonier (16. November 2004)

Irgendwie habt ihr alle etwas recht, ich glaub ich werd einfach auswürfeln...


----------



## Schorsch20 (16. November 2004)

Hallo!

Ich werde das XC5 nehmen! Von der Ausstattung reicht das für mich aus! Und es gefählt mir nach dem XC4 am besten.

MfG


----------



## Mons (16. November 2004)

Was sagt ihr zu der Gabel von dem xc4? Was heißt travel adjust?


----------



## Melocross (17. November 2004)

genau müsste es "RTWD" heißen, das ist bei Manitou die Federwegverstellung. zB 90mm-120mm. Verstellbar oben links.
Wenn es vom Lenker aus gehen würde wäre das ein "IT"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Compagnon (19. November 2004)

Falls es noch nicht so 100%ig fest steht: eine neue Farbe für das XC 8 wär nicht schlecht. Die jetzige war vor 12 Jahren für 2 Jahre "in", danach war sie 9 Jahre völlig "out".
Hier noch zwei ca. Angaben für Gewichte:
XC 7: 12,05 kg
XC 8: 11,6  kg
beides für RH M


----------



## stefan (24. November 2004)

Kennt jemand das Gewicht vom XC 9 in Größe XL??  

Bin im Augenblick zwischen Stumpjumper Pro und XC 9 hin und her gerissen.
Wegen Lieferfähigkeit vom Speci. wird es wohl diesmal kein Canyon. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Fat_Tony (26. November 2004)

Hallo!
im moment hänge ich zwischen dem ES5 und dem XC5!
Rein auf die ausstattung bezogen, WAS ist besser?mehr fürs geld?
lukas


----------



## Quellekatalog (27. November 2004)

Fat_Toni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> im moment hänge ich zwischen dem ES5 und dem XC5!
> Rein auf die ausstattung bezogen, WAS ist besser?mehr fürs geld?
> lukas



@Fat Toni

mMn ist das ES5 wie gesagt ein gutes Bike, wegen der *nicht * absenkbaren Gabel würde ich es nie kaufen, da ich schon ein paar Enduros bewegt habe und heilfroh war, dass ich die zumindest auf 100 mm absenken konnte, was eine deutliche Erleichtung darstellte
deshalb würde ich dir raten wenn du dich für ein ES entscheidest, auf jedenfall den Aufpreis von 200  zu zahlen und das *ES6 * nehmen

bezüglich entscheidung ES oder XC, musst du dich fragen wo und wie du das Bike einsetzten willst, aber dafür gäbe es eh schon einen Thread  wo dieses Thema diskutiert wird


----------



## dacrazy1 (29. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich brauche dringend mal Hilfe: Kann mir jemand den Gewichtsunterschied vom XC8 zum XC9 erklären? Anscheinend soll das XC 8 11.6 KG und das XC 9 11.1 KG wiegen. Wo sind die Hauptunterschiede? Sind etwa die Rahmen aus unterschiedlichem Material?

Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe..

Gruss an alle...ist wirklich nicht einfach sich zu entscheiden  
"kopfrauch"

dacrazy1


----------



## Compagnon (29. November 2004)

Sehe ich genau so. Auch der Unterschied zwischen RC 7 und XC 7 ist nicht nachvollziehbar, obwohl ich die Rahmengewichte nicht kenne. Vielleicht sind es ja taktische Gründe, 11,6 beim XC 7 bezieht sich auf RH M, wobei wohl die meißten anderen Hersteller Ihre Gewichte eher für S angeben dürften, so EVTL. auch bei den Top Modellen bei Canyon (reine Spekulation). Ich denke aber, daß uns keiner hierauf eine eindeutige Antwort geben wird, da ich nicht glaube, daß es am Rahmen liegt (evtl. anderer Lack?) oder an den übrigen Teilen (Schläuche, Speichen, Nippel). Leider liegt das 8er bei mir finanziell an der Schmerzgrenze, hätte ich die Kohle würde ich das 9er nehmen, allerdings hauptsächlich wegen der Optik


----------



## dacrazy1 (29. November 2004)

Hallo Leute

Nach dem Statement von Lutz Scheffer (100mm Gabeln haben mächtig aufgeholt) habe mich endlich entschieden und werde für meine Freundin und für mich je ein XC9 bestellen. Was mich aber noch beschäftigt sind die Bremsen an diesen Bikes. Wieviel Durchmesser haben die Magura Marta Bremsscheiben? 160mm oder 180mm? M.E. wären nur 180mm sinnvoll, da dies ja eigentlich Touren-Bikes sind...und bekanntlich 160mm Scheiben bei längeren Abfahrten ja schnell an ihre Grenzen stossen (Fading)...oder sehe ich das falsch?   
Falls nur 160mm Scheiben dran sind, gibt es die Möglichkeit auf 180mm aufzurüsten?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Grüsse dacrazy1


----------



## Compagnon (30. November 2004)

Die Marta hatte dieses Jahr 160er Scheiben dran. Da sie für nächstes Jahr technisch nicht verändert wird, wird das wohl auch 2005 so sein. Laut Magura ist es zwar möglich, die Marta mit 180er Scheiben aufzurüsten, aber dies ist offiziell nicht zugelassen (sieht aber 2005 vielleicht anders aus?). Angeblich sollte die Standfestigkeit der Marta bereits mit einer 160er Louise Scheibe (leicht) erhöht werden können, was wiederum zugelassen wäre.
Ich brauche RH XL und wäre auch heilfroh, wenn Canyon hier zumindest für die größeren Rahmen andere Scheiben daranschraubt.


----------



## ltcharm (3. Dezember 2004)

Kann ich bei dem XC9 auch noch einen 2. Flaschenhalter anbringen?
Ich kann am Foto nichts erkennen!!!  

-> Wie soll ich ohne 2 Flaschen eine Tour(oder besonders einen Marathon) durchhalten??  .....Ich kann doch im Rennen nicht absteigen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rookie 2005 (3. Dezember 2004)

@ltcharm
führchte wir müssen tats. mit 1. Fl.-halter auskommen! Habe zwar nicht bei C. nachgef. sieht aber ganz danach aus. Ist ja nicht so schön. Theor. hätte man ja noch am Oberr. platz für einen Halter mit seitl. herausnehmb. Fl.! Naja.

Die mögl. mit Fl.-haltern die am Sattel bef. werden kann man am MTB wohl wegen der Abfahrten vergessen. Bessere Lösung ist wohl ein Rucks. mit Trinksystemhalterung, habe eh schon dr. nachgedacht.

Nur so zur Info: im RR-mag "Tour" stand mal das der menschl. Körper eh nur 600 ml / Std. an Flüssigkeit verarb. kann. Wer mehr trinkt,muss also eh anhalten!   

Tschau 
Stefan


----------



## Quellekatalog (5. Dezember 2004)

bezüglich *Flaschenhalter muss sich Canyon noch etwas einfallen lassen*, denn 1 Flaschenhalter an den XC-Modellen und wahrscheinlich auch an den RC-Modellen ist einfach *zu wenig * (auch wenn der mir reichen würde, weil ich ein passionierter Camelbak Benutzer bin)

wo könnte man den 2. Flaschenhalter anbringen?
-> bei den 2002er Trek Fuel gab es 2 Flaschenhalter auf der Oberseite des Unterrohrs (möglicherweise passen dadurch aber nur jeweils 0,5 l Flaschen hineien)
-> bei den 2005er Trek Fuel ist nun ein Flaschenhalter auf der Oberseite des Unterrohrs (also wie bei den 2005er XC-Modelle) und der 2. Flaschenhalter auf der Unterseite des Unterrohrs


----------



## ChrHurek (5. Dezember 2004)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> bezüglich *Flaschenhalter muss sich Canyon noch etwas einfallen lassen*, denn 1 Flaschenhalter an den XC-Modellen und wahrscheinlich auch an den RC-Modellen ist einfach *zu wenig * (auch wenn der mir reichen würde, weil ich ein passionierter Camelbak Benutzer bin)
> 
> wo könnte man den 2. Flaschenhalter anbringen?
> -> bei den 2002er Trek Fuel gab es 2 Flaschenhalter auf der Oberseite des Unterrohrs (möglicherweise passen dadurch aber nur jeweils 0,5 l Flaschen hineien)
> -> bei den 2005er Trek Fuel ist nun ein Flaschenhalter auf der Oberseite des Unterrohrs (also wie bei den 2005er XC-Modelle) und der 2. Flaschenhalter auf der Unterseite des Unterrohrs


die sollen sich da mal gar nichts einfallen lassen, sondern die räder einfach liefern. wenn man lange fahren will, 5std oder so, sind auch zwei flaschen zu wenig, also rucksack mitnehmen. 

und wenn rennen gefahren werden, werden einem die flaschen gereicht, also auch wurscht.


----------



## Compagnon (5. Dezember 2004)

Beim Rennen gibt's aber nur 0,5 l Flaschen zum Mitnehmen, und wenn man nicht gerade einen Schnitt von 25 km/h fährt wird das bis zur nächsten Flasche (Station) nicht reichen. Und nach 8 Jahren Camelbak habe ich die Nase voll vom schwitzenden Rücken, jetzt fahre ich 8 Std Touren allerdings auch nur mit einer (1l) Flasche. Wenn aber bei leerer Flasche kein Bach in der Nähe ist kann das schon mal knapp werden, dann heißts auch mal aus kleinen Rinnsalen Flasche auffüllen. Dafür machts meiner Meinung nach ohne Rucksack deutlich mehr Spaß. Aber da war das diesjärige XC schon besser, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben...


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Dezember 2004)

Ich finde das Trinken mit Camelbak so viel angenehmer und bequemer - ich würde nie wieder was andres machen...!


----------



## ltcharm (9. Dezember 2004)

Noch ne Frage:

Wenn ich jetzt das XC9 bestelle; Wie bekomme ich es geliefert?
Wenn es wie beschrieben so kommt, dass die Forke ausgebaut(ebenso der Lenker) und im Zubehörkarton sind: Wie baue ich das als Leihe zusammen; Woher weiß ich, wenn ich mir Werkzeug ausborge, welche Drehmomente ich brauche? Woher weiß ich, wie ich das zeug einbaue?

     

      

Ich bin ja eine relative Niete beim Handwerken......
Wie soll ich jährlich Federgabel, Lager, Naben und Hinterbau(+Dämpfer) etc. warten?????


Hilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!1   


Ich vertraue auf EUCH da draußen!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Dezember 2004)

Wartung: bei einem Bikeshop oder lernen u. selbst (billiger!) machen!

Wie zerlegt die Canyons verschickt werden weiß ich auch nicht, Gabel dürfte jedenfalls schon montiert sein. 
Ich glaube, man muss nur noch die Laufräder reingeben und losdüsen...


----------



## ltcharm (9. Dezember 2004)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Wartung: bei einem Bikeshop oder lernen u. selbst (billiger!) machen!
> 
> Wie zerlegt die Canyons verschickt werden weiß ich auch nicht, Gabel dürfte jedenfalls schon montiert sein.
> Ich glaube, man muss nur noch die Laufräder reingeben und losdüsen...



Auf der Canyon HP steht in ner PDF, dass die Forke in der Zubehörbox ist!=> Ich könnte kein canyon bestellen, da ich die nicht einbauen kannn!(Bikeshop ist auch unsinnig weil er kaum ein fremdes Bike montiert)

aber danke 
pdf


----------



## weissbierbiker (9. Dezember 2004)

> Ich könnte kein canyon bestellen, da ich die nicht einbauen kannn!(Bikeshop ist auch unsinnig weil er kaum ein fremdes Bike montiert)



dann lass es echt besser--wobei man nur die gabel durch den rahmen schiebt( von unten  ) und dann mittels aheadkralle den steuersatz justiert bevor man den vorbau mittels zweier schrauben sichert. wer das nicht kann sollte kein versenderbike ordern , da er sonst nur stress hat--alternativ wäre da noch jemanden zu bitten ihm es beizubringen oder miettels bedinungsanleitung learning by doing zu praktitzieren!
Ps.: wo wohnst du denn?? vieleicht kann ja einer aus unserem kreis helfen

gruss wbb


----------



## ChrHurek (10. Dezember 2004)

ltcharm schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bikeshop ist auch unsinnig weil er kaum ein fremdes Bike montiert...


wieso sollte dein Händler keine Reperatur bzw. ne Montagearbeit an einem fremden Rad durchführen. Nur weil es nicht bei ihm gekauft ist. Kann ja wohl nicht sein.


----------



## wime (10. Dezember 2004)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Wartung: bei einem Bikeshop oder lernen u. selbst (billiger!) machen!
> 
> Wie zerlegt die Canyons verschickt werden weiß ich auch nicht, Gabel dürfte jedenfalls schon montiert sein.
> Ich glaube, man muss nur noch die Laufräder reingeben und losdüsen...



Hallo 
Ich habe diesen Herbst aus dem Sparbuch für meinen Jungen ein FX 3000
gepostet. Musste nur den Lenker aufsetzen und die Räder montieren. Es hatte eine prima Anleitung von Canyon dabei. Ebenfalls sind von allen Parts die Bedinungsanleitungen mit Datailbeschrieben für Wartung, Montage etc. dabei. Es hat alles einwandfrei geklappt.   
Ich nehme an dass mein bestelltes XC 8 in gleicher weise angeliefert wird.

Gruss Willy


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Dezember 2004)

was bedeutet, ein Fahrrad zu "posten"?


----------



## Bigattack (10. Dezember 2004)

Mich würde das auch mal interessieren wie das Rad dann geliefert wird.
Ich habe eigentlich auch gedacht, dass nur die Räder, der Sattel, der Lenker und die Pedale angebracht werden müssen.

Kann vielleicht jemand von Canyon dazu was sagen?


----------



## mstaab_canyon (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

das Rad ist vormontiert, Schaltung und Bremsen eingestellt, lediglich der Lenker, Sattelstütze und evtl. Pedale müssen montiert werden.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## ow1 (10. Dezember 2004)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> was bedeutet, ein Fahrrad zu "posten"?



Bei uns in der Schweiz heisst posten (gömmer go poschta) EINKAUFEN.

Soviel zur schwierigen und nicht für jeden verständlichen schweizerdeutschen Sprache


----------



## ltcharm (10. Dezember 2004)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> das Rad ist vormontiert, Schaltung und Bremsen eingestellt, lediglich der Lenker, Sattelstütze und evtl. Pedale müssen montiert werden.
> 
> ...



Gut; Aber: Einen Syntace F99 Vorbau kann man nunmal nur mit einem bstimmten Drehmomnet(8NM?) anziehen.....

Mir ist es klar, dass ich besser zu einem Händler gehen sollte, aber in einem Kaff wie hier(Österreich/Tirol/Ausserfern) ist es nunmal schwierig einen kompetenten Händler zu finden(unter genau 2)! Einer hat aber schon alles verpfuscht, was es zu verpfuschen gab....(zu starkes Drehmoment,...als meine vorderradnabe locker war meinte er, dass es normal sei=> Achsenbruch=> 200 Reperatur(nicht mehr bei ihm))
Beim Radkauf bin ich eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit!  

Ich kann nur heulen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wime (10. Dezember 2004)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> was bedeutet, ein Fahrrad zu "posten"?



Entschuldigung. "posten" ist  Schweizerdeutsch und heist kaufen   


Gruss Willy


----------



## pefro (10. Dezember 2004)

ltcharm schrieb:
			
		

> Gut; Aber: Einen Syntace F99 Vorbau kann man nunmal nur mit einem bstimmten Drehmomnet(8NM?) anziehen.....



Dann wirst Du Dir wohl einen Drehmomentschlüssel kaufen müssen, oder? Wer vor solchen Sachen zurück schreckt sollte sich ernsthaft fragen ob ein Versandbike das richtige für ihn ist!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Mörderpinguin (10. Dezember 2004)

Liegen denn Angaben zu den erforderlichen Drehmomenten bei? Ansonsten bringt mir ja der schönste Drehmomentschlüssel nichts.
Und wie sieht es mit Anleitungen zur Einstellung der Federelemente aus?
Überhaupt, werden bei Canyon eigentlich die Anleitungen einzelner Komponenten für Wartung etc. in den Karton gelegt, oder muss man sich die dann erst noch aus dem Netz laden?
Anyway, werde mir wohl ein XC5 zulegen. Dann bleibt noch ein wenig Geld übrig, um an einer GPS-Lösung fürs Rad zu experimentieren...


----------



## weissbierbiker (10. Dezember 2004)

> Liegen denn Angaben zu den erforderlichen Drehmomenten bei?



steht sogar auf den teilen von syntace !!

gruss wbb

Ich hatte mir auch zu meinem xc 4 einen drehmomentschlüssel( den von syntace) gekauft und es nie bereut--ist mein lieblingswerkzeug und darf beinahe mit mir in einem bett schlafen  ne ist aber echt genial das  teil und schrauben macht spass


----------



## Strider (12. Dezember 2004)

Hallo
DNachdem ich nach dem scheibenbrensentest in der neuen Mountainbike mir das XC 7 nicht kaufen werden wollte ich mal fragen ob es die Louise am XC6 (wie die Louise FR) auch mit einer grossen scheibe gibt und ob Canyon die einem auf wunsch einbaut. (da ich 90 kg wiege durchaus wichtig)
Sind die XC Bikes bei dem Gewicht überhaupt zu empfelen oder sollte ich lieber ein ES nehmen. Touren in den Alpen müssen schon drin sein, aber ich fahre abwärts eher gemässigt.


----------



## Coolwater (12. Dezember 2004)

@strider

schau mal hier. es gab schon viele threads über kaufberatung "XC oder ES?"

greez, Coolwater


----------



## butchbikeon (13. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
war hat Erfahrungen mit der Marta? Wollte mir ein XC 8 bestellen, bin aber nicht so wirklich von der Marta überzeugt, bei ca 90kg, 2m, hab ich Bedenken wegen der 160er Scheibe beim biken in den Alpen?   Was haltet ihr davon, doch lieber die Louise am ES 9?


----------



## Canyonier (13. Dezember 2004)

butchbikeon schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> war hat Erfahrungen mit der Marta? Wollte mir ein XC 8 bestellen, bin aber nicht so wirklich von der Marta überzeugt, bei ca 90kg, 2m, hab ich Bedenken wegen der 160er Scheibe beim biken in den Alpen?   Was haltet ihr davon, doch lieber die Louise am ES 9?



Für eine derart spezielle Frage würde ich mal ins Bremsen-Forum schauen, da gibt es schon viele Beiträge zu diesem Thema. Nach allem was ich so gelesen habe würde ich sagen, es ist theoretisch möglich auch in den Alpen damit klar zu kommen, wenn man die richtige Bremstechnik hat. Dauerbremsen ist jedoch bei 90kg nicht lange möglich...


----------



## pefro (14. Dezember 2004)

butchbikeon schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> war hat Erfahrungen mit der Marta? Wollte mir ein XC 8 bestellen, bin aber nicht so wirklich von der Marta überzeugt, bei ca 90kg, 2m, hab ich Bedenken wegen der 160er Scheibe beim biken in den Alpen?   Was haltet ihr davon, doch lieber die Louise am ES 9?




Die Marta ist ne super Bremse, kein Zweifel und zwar in dem für sie vorgesehenen Einsatzbereich. Der lautet allerdings definitiv nicht: Mit 90kg + Gepäck einen Alpencross machen. Nimm die Louise, die 100g mehr für den Satz wirst Du sicher verschmerzen können und mit Ihr hast Du eine Top Allround Bremse. Ich verstehe leider immer noch nicht, warum viele Bikehersteller denken, sie müssten an Ihren teuersten Bikes unbedingt die Marta verbauen.

Warum Du wegen der Bremse allerdings das Bike und die Kategorie (XC -> ES) wechseln willst, verstehe ich mindestens genauso wenig   .

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butchbikeon (16. Dezember 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Die Marta ist ne super Bremse, kein Zweifel und zwar in dem für sie vorgesehenen Einsatzbereich. Der lautet allerdings definitiv nicht: Mit 90kg + Gepäck einen Alpencross machen. Nimm die Louise, die 100g mehr für den Satz wirst Du sicher verschmerzen können und mit Ihr hast Du eine Top Allround Bremse. Ich verstehe leider immer noch nicht, warum viele Bikehersteller denken, sie müssten an Ihren teuersten Bikes unbedingt die Marta verbauen.
> 
> Warum Du wegen der Bremse allerdings das Bike und die Kategorie (XC -> ES) wechseln willst, verstehe ich mindestens genauso wenig   .
> 
> ...



Grund für meinen Wechsel von XC auf ES ist, dass ich nicht wirklich Bock habe, dass neue Bike gleich wieder auseinander zu schrauben und die Marta im Netz zu verhökern.  

Finds ziemlich bescheuert, dass Magura keine 180er Scheibe für die Marta anbietet, dann hätte sich das ganze Problem erledigt, Scheibe wechseln wär OK.
Werd mal abwarten inwieweit sich die Diskussion hier im Forum entwickelt, ob der Austausch mit dem Rahmen überhaupt klappt.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## dacrazy1 (20. Dezember 2004)

@staabi

Hallo Michael

XC 9: Definitiv Magura Marta? 
Habe 2Stk XC9 bestellt; wünschen uns aber bitte....bitte   
eine standfestere Bremse, resp. grössere Scheiben für ein Allroundbike!! Auch die neuesten Test's attestieren der Marta das Race-Segment und nicht das Allround-Segment...ihr seit doch sonst so Praxis bezogen mit den Parts  

Wär wirklich cool, wenns da ne Alternative gäbe...

Gruss dacrazy1


----------



## Canyonier (20. Dezember 2004)

dacrazy1 schrieb:
			
		

> XC 9: Definitiv Magura Marta?


Ja, wenn der Katalog fertig ist gibts nichts mehr zu rütteln. Da wirst selber umbauen müssen (wenn du nicht so schwer bist würde ich die Marta aber mal testen, vielleicht kommst du ja mit ihr zurecht; außer du bist dir sicher, dass du viel Alpen fahren willst...)


----------



## weissbierbiker (21. Dezember 2004)

> außer du bist dir sicher, dass du viel Alpen fahren willst...)




@canyonier: haste mal geschaut wo dacrazy1 wohnt?? da liegt *alpenfahren* wohl nahe....   

gruss wbb

Ich kann auch nicht verstehen was canyon da geritten hat das allroundbike mit der racebremse auszustatten--wohl das gewicht um es mehr vom es abzugrenzen  !!


----------



## Mörderpinguin (21. Dezember 2004)

Es ist in der Tat sehr schade und für mich unverständlich, warum man bei Canyon seine Bikes nicht nach Wunsch zusammenstellen kann. Wenn man sich die aktuellen Räder so betrachtet, stellt man ja recht schnell fest, dass Canyon prinzipiell sehr viele unterschiedliche Komponenten verbaut (beispielsweise reichen die Bremsen von Marta über Julie bis Louise/Louise FR, dazu noch die XT-Disc...
Warum ist es in Zeiten von Computern denn so schwer, innerhalb einer Serie (evtl. gegen Aufpreis) das Austauschen einzelner Komponenten anzubieten (ohne das übriggebliebene Standard-Bauteil mitzuverkaufen).
Das gilt nicht nur für Canyon, aber gerade als Direktversender, der fast vollständig auf das Internet als Vertriebsportal setzt, hält sich der Mehraufwand für Canyon sicherlich in Grenzen. Und den könnte man ja in Form eines Aufpreises an die Kunden weitergeben.
Falls die Lieferzeiten einzelner Komponenten tatsächlich so extrem sind, wie immer wieder behauptet, ist für ein selbst zusammengestelltes Bike eben ein Bestellungseingang mit ausreichend Vorlauf erforderlich (so muß(te) ich auch fast ein Jahr warten, da mein Wunsch-Bike Anfang Sommer bereits ausverkauft war). Zwei Monate mehr kann man dann auch noch hinnehmen (oder sich wie bisher ein Rad von der Stange bestellen).
Trotzdem schnürt Canyon meiner Meinung nach schon jetzt recht attraktive Gesamtpakete, und mein Eindruck ist, dass ein Teil der getauschten Komponenten zusammenkommt, damit bei dem neuen Rad auch ja überall 'XT' draufsteht.
Wenn man allerdings eine Bremse oder zumindest die Scheibengröße an sein Gewicht anpassen will, wäre etwas mehr Flexibilität schön. Bei den Fahrwerksfedern geht es schließlich auch!


----------



## fone (21. Dezember 2004)

Mörderpinguin schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist in der Tat sehr schade und für mich unverständlich, warum man bei Canyon seine Bikes nicht nach Wunsch zusammenstellen kann.



es gibt eine menge marken, bei denen man sich einen rahmen im baukastenprinzip aufbauen lassen kann. canyon gehört nicht dazu. das weiss man. das sieht man am angebot. baukastenprinzip ist immer recht teuer (finde ich)

es gibt eine menge marken, die kein baukastensystem anbieten, da kann man höchstens den händler bitten die teile auszutauschen. manche machen das recht ungern weil sie dann auf den oem-teilen hocken, die sie "eigentlich nicht einzeln verkaufen dürfen" 

alternative: kauf dir einen canyon-rahmen und bau ihn selber nach deinen wünschen auf- oder lass ihn aufbauen- dann haste auch einen schönen aufpreis gegenüber dem komplettrad von der stange.

canyon könnte keine so attraktiven pakete schnüren, wenn sie alle optionen offen lassen würden.

was die marta da macht weiss ich allerdings auch nicht. die sache ist aber: wer ein bike mit louise-allround-bremse will , dem sollte doch auch XT-ausstattung reichen. für mich sieht es so aus, als seien die top-modelle einfach auf sehr abitionierte hobby-fahrer/gewichtsfetischisten/das teuerste-kaufen-wollende abgestimmt. das teureste und leichteste - um funktion gehts da doch nicht mehr. (meine ehrliche meinung)

gruß
fone

ps: wer sich ein bike im baukastensystem zusammenstellen möchte, ist bei canyon vielleicht nicht an der ganz richtigen adresse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weissbierbiker (21. Dezember 2004)

da kann ich fone nur voll und ganz zustimmen !! wer ein vernünftiges xc will soll halt das xc 6 oder 5 kaufen, für die gesparten 1000 euro kann man das teil noch sowas von veredeln....  ---wer dagegen selbst zusammen stellen möchte dem kann ich nur empfehlen mal bei zb www.rose-versand.de reinzuschauen, die tauschen alles recht günstig weil sie halt "halblegal" auch mit oem ware handeln (glaub ich zumindest weil da nie eine orginal shimanoverpackung dabei ist wenn man was kauft)--wer dagegen nur das edelste will "muss" bei canyon wohl mit der teureren martha leben  und auf die etwas schwerere louise (billiger) verzichten  

gruss wbb

ich find bei canyon ist für jeden ein päckchen dabei, aber diese martha am xc


----------



## Mörderpinguin (21. Dezember 2004)

Nicht ohne Grund habe ich mich ja auch für ein XC5 entschieden. Wenn ich aber nochmal 20 kg mehr auf die Wage bringen würde, sähe es auch mit den 160er Scheiben der Louise nicht mehr ganz so gut aus. Da wäre eine Anpassung der Scheibengröße ans Fahrergewicht dann nicht verkehrt.

Ich bin mir zudem nicht sicher, ob es vom Aufwand her für Canyon auf Dauer wirklich so viel einfacher (und billiger) ist, allein 7 verschiedene XC-Modelle anzubieten.


----------



## Golsi (21. Dezember 2004)

Mörderpinguin schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ohne Grund habe ich mich ja auch für ein XC5 entschieden. Wenn ich aber nochmal 20 kg mehr auf die Wage bringen würde, sähe es auch mit den 160er Scheiben der Louise nicht mehr ganz so gut aus. Da wäre eine Anpassung der Scheibengröße ans Fahrergewicht dann nicht verkehrt.QUOTE]





			
				Mörderpinguin schrieb:
			
		

> Hm.. ich fahre mit meinen 100 kg Gewicht seit 2001 ein Univega RAM 950 mit einer normalen Louise Scheibenbremse, ich fahre ca. 3000 km pro Jahr und davon sicherlich 50 % in den Alpen und hatte bis dato kein einziges Problem mit der Bremse (eher mit dem Rahmen...), daher habe ich mich für ein XC 6 entschieden und bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher das die Louise ausreichen sollte


----------



## roberto_muc (21. Dezember 2004)

Ich denke, man kann und soll in diesem Forum über alles diskutieren und unterschiedlliche Meinungen haben, aber was die Marta am XC betrifft, sehe ich persönlich die Sache so wie *fone*: was um alles in der Welt hat diese Bremse am XC zu suchen???

Ich stehe aufgrund meiner Specialized-Erfahrung schon sehr auf FOX, würde aber auch eine Manitou nehmen. Dual-Control ist für mich ein No-Go, nachdem ich dieses System mal auf einer Alpentour an einem Scott probegefahren bin. Damit fällt das XC-7 für mich flach, obwohl es von der sonstigen Ausstattung echt ok wäre.

Bleibt das XC-6, dem leider gegenüber meinem eigentlichen Traumbike XC-8 die DT Swiss Naben und Felgen abgehen. Auf Syntace Vorbau, Easton Lenker und XTR Rapidfire am XC-8 würde ich dagegen verzichten.

Aber warum um himmels willen eine (spitze!) Race Bremse an einem (vermutlich) sehr guten Touren Bike, der eierlegenden Wollmichsau unter den MTBs schlechthin? Man kann und wird auch in Zukunft immer über Komponenten und deren Zusammenstellung vortrefflich streiten können, aber das verstehe wer will...

Dann werde ich mir mal weiter den Kopf zerbrechen, was ich denn letzlich bestelle


----------



## pefro (21. Dezember 2004)

roberto_muc schrieb:
			
		

> *fone*: was um alles in der Welt hat diese Bremse am XC zu suchen???



Das ist m.M. nach recht einfach. Canyon will möglichst viele Bikes verkaufen und ein großteil der Käufer assoziiert mit der Martha: teuerer, leichter besser.

Das ist leider,wie so viele andere Sachen einfach so und man muss es hinnehmen. Wäre die Katze eigentlich ein Pferd, könnte man mit Ihr auch die Bäume hochreiten   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Dezember 2004)

@roberto: besorg dir halt irgendwo eine Louise oder Louise FR u. schick sie an Canyon. Die Marta wird dir dann unbenutzt mitgeschickt und die kannst du per ebay weiterverscherbeln. (Martas gehen immer gut weg...)
Steigst dann immer noch deutlich billiger als bei anderen Herstellern aus.


----------



## roberto_muc (21. Dezember 2004)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> @roberto: besorg dir halt irgendwo eine Louise oder Louise FR u. schick sie an Canyon. Die Marta wird dir dann unbenutzt mitgeschickt und die kannst du per ebay weiterverscherbeln. (Martas gehen immer gut weg...)
> Steigst dann immer noch deutlich billiger als bei anderen Herstellern aus.



Das geht? Was kostet das Canyon-seitig Aufpreis? Wie schaut's mit irgendwelchen Gewährleistungsausschlüssen aus? Werde mich unabhängig davon natürlich bei Canyon erkundigen, Erfahrungen aus dem Forum wären mir aber auch wichtig. Danke vorab!


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Dezember 2004)

Canyon macht das gratis -- ob sie jetzt eine Marta oder Louise montieren bleibt vom Aufwand her ja gleich...


----------



## fone (21. Dezember 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von roberto_muc
> *fone*: was um alles in der Welt hat diese Bremse am XC zu suchen???
> 
> ...
> ...



na da ist ja wieder toll zitiert worden 
SO hab ich das nicht gesagt  

ich sehe bloss die xc als allround-bikes und da passt besser eine allround-bremse dran, könnte man denken.

ich selber hab übrigens noch nie ne marta ausprobiert, geschweige denn testgefahren, ist nur nachgelabere aus dem forum. der tenor scheint aber zu sein, dass es eben eine race-bremse ist?  
natürlich sind viele damit schon über die alpen und zurück etc....


gruß
fone


----------



## dacrazy1 (21. Dezember 2004)

Hi Zusammen

Die Marta ist eine Spitzenbremse!! Da gibt's gar nichts zu melden. Die Canyon-Equipe macht auch einen Super-Job!! Echt schöne Bikes! Und das zu diesen Preisen!! Die Beschaffungs- und Montagelogistik von Canyon kann ich nicht beurteilen; es wäre schlicht reine Spekulation! Ich habe die XC9 Modelle gewählt, weil das XC8 rund ein halbes Kilo schwerer ist (weiss zwar nicht wo), weil mir schwarz gut gefällt, weil ich mit DC nicht zurecht komme und zuletzt weil ich gerne edle Parts habe, obwohl die Funktion nicht merklich besser sein wird. 
Bei den Bremsen versteh ich aber die strategische Ausrichtung der XC-Modelle am Markt nicht ganz? Allroundbike? Alpenüberquerung? Die Marta hat an einer Alpenüberquerung nichts verloren! Basta!! Ich wohn in der Schweiz; wir haben viele Abfahrten die mal locker eine halbe bis ne ganze Stunde dauern können. Am Stück versteht sich. Hayes glüht nach 20 Minuten, XT musst Du ein Pamir anziehen und nach jeder Ausfahrt neue Klötze montieren. 
Druckpunkte die innert Sekunden an den Lenker wandern. Aber eben...meine Bitte war ein Wunschzettel ans Chriskindl....weiter nichts...ich freu mich trotzdem auf die Bikes!! Und falls nötig werd ich ne andere Bremse dranschrauben...was soll ich bloss bestellen? Werd mal im Technik-Forum rumblättern..

Gruss dacrazy1

@wbb: Was für ein Drehmomentbereich deckt der Syntace-Drehmomentschlüssel ab? Bin am Werkstatt einrichten...thanks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (21. Dezember 2004)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> na da ist ja wieder toll zitiert worden
> SO hab ich das nicht gesagt
> 
> ich sehe bloss die xc als allround-bikes und da passt besser eine allround-bremse dran, könnte man denken.
> ...



Huch hab ich das gequotet? Na mir gings halt um die Kernaussage   

Du hast natürlich völlig recht, was die Funktion und die Bremse ansich angeht  - ich wollte nur mal die "maybe" Gründe von Canyon darlegen...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## weissbierbiker (22. Dezember 2004)

@da crazy1: schau mal hier 1-20 Nm  , sonst gibts noch diesen 10-80 Nm 

gruss wbb

Ich hab nur den "kleinen" da man den grossen selten braucht únd drehmomente um die 50 sind auch mit einfach sehr kräftig ziehen ganz gut zu lösen.


----------



## fone (22. Dezember 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Huch hab ich das gequotet? Na mir gings halt um die Kernaussage
> 
> Du hast natürlich völlig recht, was die Funktion und die Bremse ansich angeht  - ich wollte nur mal die "maybe" Gründe von Canyon darlegen...
> 
> ...



nich das es nachher heisst, *der fone hat gesagt:...* 

irgendwie gehen hochpreisige modelle immer etwas in die race-richtung, wieso das bei den allroundern "XC" auch so ist...keine ahnung. die leute die sich ein XC9 kaufen wollen doch auch nur einen teuren (nobel ausgestatteten) allrounder und eben kein race-bike. das wäre das MR...NR?...NC?...ach: RC.

gruß
fone


----------



## Compagnon (29. Dezember 2004)

Weiss jemand, was das für Schaltzughüllen am XC 9 sind?


----------



## dacrazy1 (29. Dezember 2004)

Würd mich auch interessieren. Rahmenschutztüllen (heissen die Dinger so?) sind auch keine angebracht beim XC9. 

Gruss dacrazy1


----------



## recystar (13. Januar 2005)

...es soll also ein xc werden, aber welches ?? nun bin ich nicht der hardcore-biker sondern will etwas für meine gesundheit und gegen meinen kleinen schwimmring tun    die meiste zeit werde auf forst- und waldwegen im teutoburger wald (hermannsweg) verbringen.

die frage der größe ist bei 2m schnell geklärt nur reicht ein xc3 von den federelementen her, ich bewege immerhin 110 kg durch den wald.die black elite kann man bis 100 kg abstimmen, was ist mit der black rwtd vom xc4 ....oder doch xc5 ?????


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Januar 2005)

recystar schrieb:
			
		

> reicht ein xc3 von den federelementen her, ich bewege immerhin 110 kg durch den wald.die black elite kann man bis 100 kg abstimmen, was ist mit der black rwtd vom xc4 ....oder doch xc5 ?????



Was die Federelemente betrifft, glaube ich nicht, dass ein XC4/5... robuster als ein 3er wäre. 
Allerdings: Bei deinem Gewicht wäre eine kräftigere Bremse als die Julie/Louise empfehlenswert. Magura empfiehlt für deine Gewichtsklasse grundsätzlich die Louise FR, idealerweise mit noch größeren Scheiben als die serienmäßigen.

Wenn's vom Geld her nicht so eng ist würde ich dir definitiv zum XC4 anstelle des XC3 raten. Für einen relativ geringen Aufpreis (die 200 Euro mehr sind dann auch nicht mehr die Welt) kriegst du eine nette Variogabel und einen SPV-Dämpfer. Leichter ist's außerdem etwas.

Ach ja: lass unbedingt "OptiTuning" machen -- du brauchst natürlich die härtesten Federn!


----------



## raudi (14. Januar 2005)

ich liebäugel mit dem Nerve XC 8 und jetzt hab ich hier des öfteren schon gelesen das die bremsen nicht so der hit für ein tourenbike wären. nun meine frage: ich wiege  63kg, sind die bremsen dann nicht perfekt für mich, auch wenn ich mal längere tourenabfahrten habe?

grüße raudi


----------



## rumblefish (14. Januar 2005)

raudi schrieb:
			
		

> ich liebäugel mit dem Nerve XC 8 und jetzt hab ich hier des öfteren schon gelesen das die bremsen nicht so der hit für ein tourenbike wären. nun meine frage: ich wiege  63kg, sind die bremsen dann nicht perfekt für mich, auch wenn ich mal längere tourenabfahrten habe?
> 
> grüße raudi



Mit dem Gewicht lachen sich die Bremsen tot   
Kannst Du ohne bedenken nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## readymaker (14. Januar 2005)

ach jetzt kommt mal runter und lasst die armen martas in ruhe.
 das sind spitzen-bremsen und werden ja absolut zurecht bei vielen rennenfahrern eingesetzt.
 ab 90-100kg kann man sich dann schon gedanken machen ob nicht eine louise fr besser wäre, aber unter normalen bedingungen lacht dich die marta eher aus bevor ihr zu heiß wird.


----------



## weissbierbiker (15. Januar 2005)

...wenn ihr meint....grusswbb


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (21. Januar 2005)

Wollte nur informieren, dass in der Ausgabe 02/2005 von Moutainbike das XC 5 im test ist (Seite 54).
Ausserdem sind auch Seite 40 die Stärken und Schwächen von Hardtail/Fully.

Naja falls ihr wie ich beim warten auf eurem Bike die Zeit todschlagen wollt...


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Januar 2005)

readymaker schrieb:
			
		

> ach jetzt kommt mal runter und lasst die armen martas in ruhe.
> das sind spitzen-bremsen und werden ja absolut zurecht bei vielen rennenfahrern eingesetzt.
> ab 90-100kg kann man sich dann schon gedanken machen ob nicht eine louise fr besser wäre, aber* unter normalen bedingungen* lacht dich die marta eher aus bevor ihr zu heiß wird.




Normale Bedingungen? Also bei einem Tourenbike durchaus auch mal eine Abfahrt  über 1000hm.
Viel Spaß mit der Marta....


----------



## Kette-links (21. Januar 2005)

Ich hoffe, der Test in der MB 02/05 ist wirklich so wie angegeben ( hab mir selbst ein XC5 bestellt   ) und nicht so wie das Datenblatt des XC5.

Laut MB 12,5 kg bei 20 Zoll ( wäre natürlich super   ),
Ober-/Sitzrohr : 59 cm/47 cm bei 20 Zoll (wie denn jetzt ??), 
Federgabel : Manitou Black super ( wo ist die Air ??), 
Sitz-/ Lenkwinkel :73.5°/71° ( was da wohl Lutz sagt ??).

Naja, irren ist menschlich   .


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (21. Januar 2005)

Ist ja mehr wegen den Bildern und der Trost das die Canyon Firma auch als angesehene Marke wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raudi (22. Januar 2005)

das Nerve *XC 9* in *Rahmengröße S* ist schon *ausverkauft* , am telefon haben sie mir gesagt das sie jetzt überlegen ob sie nochmal nachproduzieren, aber sie wussten es noch nicht genau...


grüße raudi


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (22. Januar 2005)

Courage Dude !


----------



## pudel (23. Januar 2005)

hallo,

interessiere mich für das nerve xc5 (will touren fahren und evtl. mal nen leichteren alpencross). habe probleme mit meinem lädierten rücken. würdet ihr bei 174 cm und 84 schrittlänge den 18,5 oder den 16,5 nehmen. was ist für eine aufrechte sitzposition grundsätzlich besser: kürzere oberrohrlänge und etwas mehr überhöhung oder umgekehrt?

gruss


----------



## Christian Knies (27. Januar 2005)

@Pudel 
würde lieber das größere nehmen und evtl. einen kürzeren Vorbau bestellen.Oder fahr einfach nach Koblenz und lass dich dort beraten.
MFG Chris


----------

